# Sea France - Internet Booking



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi everyone

I have very strong reason to believe that my credit card details were used fraudulently as a result of making an internet booking with Sea France on Monday.

Fortunately my credit card company refused the unusual payments, which were incidentally to an on-line gambling company, I-tunes and believe it or not Christian Aid!!

I just wanted to draw everyones attention to this so that if they have made a booking recently they could check their accounts.


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

oh WOW, thanks for telling us.
Did you write to Seafrance??

Kind regards

Maddie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Maddie

I haven't done anything yet Maddie, I'm still a bit stunned from the call from the credit card fraud dept.!!

They did say however that they would be contacting all the companies where I made legitimate transactions in the last two weeks to try to track down the problem.


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

It is just awful what people do. Roger, my hubby, had one day a call from the creditcard company to ask if he was in India at that moment in time and was trying to purchase gold for the amount of £4000.00. GGGGRRRRRRRRRRR.
He had just purchased petrol from the Esso station in Staines only a couple of hours earlier !!!!!


Kind regards

Maddie


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fraud*

Hi

At very least, well done to the banks for stepping in quickly.

Russell


----------



## wattapain (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Fraud*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> At very least, well done to the banks for stepping in quickly.
> 
> Russell


Absolutely - 
Last month I made an online booking for an apartment rental in Rome and I got an email from the company saying payment had been refused - the bank also emailed asking me to confirm the transaction.
Nice to know they're on the case.
Although I don't know why they thought it was unusual as I'm always buying/booking online - quite frequently overeas!!
It was inconvenient ( wattapain :roll: :lol: ) but good to know they're aware.

Terri :lol:


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

1946 said:


> It is just awful what people do. Roger, my hubby, had one day a call from the creditcard company to ask if he was in India at that moment in time and was trying to purchase gold for the amount of £4000.00. GGGGRRRRRRRRRRR.
> He had just purchased petrol from the Esso station in Staines only a couple of hours earlier !!!!!
> 
> Kind regards
> ...


Would be very careful WHICH petrol station i used a credit card at
Rob


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. I booked with Seafrance yesterday online, I will check my account now.
thanks for passing on the info.
Cheers Sid


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi again. I have checked my account and there are no illegal payments on it. I will ring the card company tomorrow and tell them I am not using it for a while so not to accept any payments.
Cheers Sid


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Just booked a return 22 sept 18.00pm-29th sept 8.30 am with seafrance dover- calais with mhf discount for £26 each way heading La Rochelle way any tips would be appreciated
Rob


----------

